# الجامع الاموي الكبير بحلب



## معماري حلب (9 مارس 2007)

حلب عاصمة الثقافة الاسلامية 

بما ان حلب عاصمة الثقافة الاسلامية حبيت احطلكون الجامع الاموي الكبير بحلب المدينة الواقعة شمال سوريا على الحدود التركية وهي ثاني اكبر مدينة تحوي على مساجد بعد استانبول 

وبعد الصور شرح مبسط عن مدينة حلب وبعض الوصلات الازمة التي تحوي الصور اذا حب حدا يتفرج على عاصمة الثقافة

على غرار برنامج عواصم الثقافة العربية تبنى المؤتمر الإسلامي الرابع لوزراء الثقافة الذي عقد في الجزائر في كانون الأول (ديسمبر) 2004، فكرة تنظيم مهرجان سنوي لمدن إسلامية مختارة بحسب معايير محددة وإبراز وجهها ودورها الحضاري, وفي كل عام يتم اختيار مدينتين إحداهما عربية والأخرى من العالم الإسلامي كعاصمتين للثقافة الإسلامية وكانت البداية عام 2005 بمدينة مكة المكرمة وحدها لقيمتها ومكانتها بغض النظر عن المعايير الموضوعة، وتم اختيار مدينة حلب عربياً وأصفهان إسلامياً للعام 2006، وأهم المعايير كانت وجود آثار عمرانية تعود إلى أربعة عشر قرناً وهذا ما تفتقده دمشق لغلبة الطابع العباسي والقاهرة لغلبة الطابع المملوكي، وبغداد لتعرضها للتدمير أكثر من مرة، فكانت حلب في المقدمة، فضلاً عن كونها أقل المدن تأثراً بالتوسع العمراني الحديث، إذ تعد المدينة القديمة بحلب هي الأكبر في العالم، اذ تبلغ مساحتها 418 هكتاراً وتغطي عمارة حلب سائر العصور الإسلامية بدءاً من الفتح الإسلامي في 637م بقيادة أبي عبيدة بن الجراح، فمعالمها تشمل مراحل التاريخ الإسلامي: (الراشدي، الأموي، العباسي، الحمداني، الفاطمي، المرداسي، السلجوقي، الزنكي، الأيوبي، المملوكي، العثماني، الحديث) وقد وظفت تلك المعالم التاريخية عبر التاريخ في مختلف ميادين الحياة الدينية والثقافية والاجتماعية والصحية، وكان معظمها يخضع لنظام الوقف الإسلامي الذي ضمن استمراريتها في وظائفها، ومن أهم تلك المعالم الجامع الأموي والذي يعرف بجامع زكريا لوجود مقام النبي زكريا – عليه السلام – فيه، ويعتبر من أهم ألف مسجد تضمها حلب، يضاف إلى ذلك القلعة التي تتوسط المدينة وتعتبر من أشهر قلاع الشرق وتضم آثاراً تعود إلى حضارات قديمة عدة، والبيمارستان الأرغوني الكاملي (مملوكي عام 1354م) الذي يعتبر من أروع المباني الصحية لما يشتمل عليه من أقسام تدل على الوعي الطبي والبعد الإنساني، إضافة إلى المدارس (أهمها: السلطانية والكاملية والأحمدية والرضائية والشعبانية والخسروية... وبعضها لا يزال قائماً بوظيفته) والمكتبات (أهمها: الأحمدية والعثمانية والصديقية، ومكتبة الجامع الكبير، ومكتبة التكية الإخلاصية...) والأسواق والخانات والقيساريات والأبواب والأبراج وما تبقى من أسوار المدينة، ولأهمية هذه المعالم سجلت اليونيسكو حلب مدينة من التراث الإنساني العالمي.




































































































 
وتعتبر حلب أهم محطة تجارية على طريق الحرير الدولي ونقطة استراتيجية للتبادل الاقتصادي والتجاري بين الشرق والغرب، فأسواقها المتخصصة والتي تزيد على الثلاثين لاتزال عامرة وتشكل بمجموعها أطول أسواق مسقوفة في العالم حيث يبلغ مجموع أطوالها 15 كلم وتعود أصول أسواق حلب إلى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد.
وأقام بحلب بعض الأوروبيين وفتن بها من زارها منهم، فقال عنها رامبليز الانكليزي قبل 140 سنة: إنها (لندن الصغرى) وذكرها شكسبير مرتين في شعره، وسماها الشاعر الفرنسي لامارتين الذي زارها قبل 175 سنة (أثينا الآسيوية) وفضلوها على القاهرة وسموها قلعة الشرق، إضافة إلى ما ذكر، تروي المصادر أن أرسطو استأذن الإسكندر أن يستجم فيها ومكث فيها أشهراً.
أهم الفترات
وتعتبر أهم فترة مرت على حلب عصر الدولة الحمدانية التي اسسها سيف الدولة عام 944م، اذ جعل من حلب مقراً له وبنى قلعتها، وقد ازدهرت المدينة في أيامه، لا سيما في مجالات العلم والأدب والطب وكان أشهر من عاشوا في بلاطه الشاعران أبو الطيب المتنبي وأبو فراس الحمداني، حتى قالوا قديماً: (ما اجتمع على باب حاكم من العلماء كما اجتمع في بلاط سيف الدولة) فظهر في عصره أطباء (مثل: أبي بكر الرازي، التفليسي، ابن كشكرايا...)، وفلكيون (مثل: أبي القاسم الرقي، المجتبي الانطاكي، قيس الماروني...)، وفلاسفة (مثل: الفارابي، ابن سينا...)، ولغويون (مثل: أبي علي الفارسي، أبي الطيب الحلبي، ابن خالويه، ابن جني...)، وشعراء (مثل: المتنبي، أبي فراس الحمداني، الصنوبري، الواواء الدمشقي...)، وأدباء وخطباء (مثل: أبي الفرج الاصفهاني صاحب كتاب «الأغاني» الذي أهداه إلى سيف الدولة، وابن نباتة صاحب الخطب المشهورة).
 لقد كانت حلب تعد من أهم المراكز العلمية في الشرق، وقد انجذب إلى هذه المدينة أعلام بارزون في الحضارة الإسلامية فأبدعوا في مختلف الميادين فكانت الحاضنة لهم، واختزلت في تاريخها حركة الثقافة الإسلامية عبر العصور.
حلب في العصر الحديث
أما في العصر الحديث فقد احتضنت حلب أول مطبعة عربية في الشرق، وقد صدر في حلب ما بين نهاية القرن التاسع عشر والربع الأول من القرن العشرين أكثر من مئة صحيفة، وتضم أقدم جمعية تاريخية في سورية هي «جمعية العاديات» التي أسسها المؤرخ الشيخ كامل الغزي عام 1924، كما تحتضن جامعتها المعهد العربي الوحيد للتراث العلمي العربي.
http://www.aleppo-cic.sy/ موقع حلب عاصمة الثقافة
http://www.7alap.com/aleppo%20photo/5/
http://www.7alap.com/aleppo%20photo/3/
http://www.7alap.com/aleppo%20photo/6
http://www.7alap.com/aleppo%20photo/4/
http://www.7alap.com/aleppo%20photo/2/


----------



## معماري حلب (10 مارس 2007)

شو باين ما حبيتوا حلب


----------



## رامز (11 مارس 2007)

الجامع رائع جدا

الزخارف و النقوش و العواميد كلها جميله
كمان الخدمات الأجتماعيه زى المدارس و المكتبات

كل ده يدل ان المسلمين كانوا فى يوم من الأيام 
على درجه عاليه من التقدم العلمى و الفنى

و فى طلب صغير لو عندك مساقط يا ريت تعرضها
و شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

فعلا الموضوع جميل جداا والمسجد ملىء بالنقوشات الجميله


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

ولكن فى بعض الصور لا تعمل


----------



## معماري حلب (5 أبريل 2007)

بتمنى من الاخوة يقراوا عن تاريخ حلب العظيم واذا بتحبوا بدي احكي شوي صغيرة عن تاريخها 

عاش فيها في فترة السلاجقة نور الدين الزنكي وهو اللذي بنا منبر القدس اللذي احرقة اليهود سنة 1968 
انتقل صلاح الدين الايوبي الى صفوف نور الدين الزنكي للتتلمذ على يديه ( يعني بداء صلاح الدين من حلب ثم انتقل الى الشام )
وعند فتح القدس امر صلاح الدين الايوبي ببناء منبر للمسجد الاقصى لكن بعض الناس ذكروه بالمنبر اللذي بناة نور الدين الزنكي ( بناه من اجل وضعة في القدس لكن وافتة المنية قبل تحرير القدس فسلم الراية لصلاح الدين )
فامر صلاح الدين الايوبي باحضار المنبر الى القدس لوضعة وقد شيد باروع النقوش والايدي الماهر الحلبية ( العيلة الى اليوم بتشتغل المنابر )
وبعد احراق المنبر قامت لجنة الحفاظ على اثار القدس بمحاولة اعادة ترميمة لاكنها استنتجت ان المنبر لكي يرجع لوضعة سوف يكلف قرابة 2 مليون دولر امريكي
وشكرا
بتمنى كل واحد يحكي عن بلدو شوي


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (5 أبريل 2007)

ما شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله

موضووووووووووع خطيييير بجد واهم شي انه مدعم بالصورررررر


عجبني الموضوع كثييييير

شكرا كثييييييييييير اخوي معماري حلب مجهود كبيييير في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

والمسجد جميييل جداااااااااا انا اول مرة اشوفه ما توقعت انه جميل الى هذي الدرجة ما شاء الله تبارك الله اذا كذا مسجد حلب كيف بيكون المسجد الاقصى اكيد خيال ^^


جزاك الله كل الخير


سلااااااااااام


----------



## معماري حلب (6 أبريل 2007)

تحبوا احكي كمان شوي عن حلب
حلب تضم اكبر مدينة قديمة في العالم وذلك ضمن احصائية منطمة الاغا خان يعني المدينة القديمة هي اقدم مدينة ما زالت على حالها في العالم
وتضم اكبر سوق تجاري مسقوف في العالم 

اما بالنسبة للجامع فقد بناه سليمان بن عبد الملك ليضاهي بناء الجامع الاقصى والجامع الاموي بدمشق

ونحكي كمان عن حلب

حلب هي المدينة الاقرب على الحدود التركية يعني لما اجو العثمانيين واحتلوا الوطن العربي كان الجيوش تمر من حلب حصرا وكانت نقطة الوصل بين الدولة العثمانية مع الوطن العربي 
وتذكر كتب التاريخ ان في عام 1900 كانت تبيع محلات حلب من السلع ما تبيعه القاهرة في 40 يوم 
وهاد الشي مو مبالغ فية لان كان الاتراك يشتروا السلع من حلب
فهي مدينة صناعية وتجارية ولسا في كتير صناعات يدوية لليوم
وهي اغنى مدينة في سوريا الى الان
طبعا هاد الشي مو كويس والسبب ان طمع ضعاف النفوس من غير بلدات بالتوجة لحلب والسرقة من الموال الخزينة والرشوة وكل شي
من شي حوالي الخمسين سنة كانت حلب فقط المدينة القديمة والنمط البناء المعروف في هديك الفترة طبعا ما زال في المدينة القديمة بس تزايد الهجرة من الريف في الوقت الحالي بس تدهور الاوضاع المعاشية ادت الى اتساع مدينة حلب اضعاف مضاعفة بطبعها المعماري الخاص بمزيج من الاصالة والمعاصرة وتكوين حارت وضواحي جديدة من اروع ما يكون وراح احط كمان عن مدينة حلب عاصمة الثقافة الاسلامية حب مجلس الامة الاسلامي


----------



## معماري حلب (9 أبريل 2007)

نسيت اقول شي لما بنا نور الدين الزنكي ممنبر القدس اللذي احرقة اليهود عمل نسختين طبق الاصل عن المنبر احداها انتقل الى القدس بعد تحريرها والثاني بقي في حلب في الجامع الاموي الكبير وهو موجود بوضعه الكامل الى اليوم وانشاء الله سيتم نقل هذا المنبر من حلب الى القدس بعد تحريرها باذن الله


----------



## المهندسة زهى (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
لأول مرة اعرف ان هناك مسجد اموي أخر غير الموجود بدمشق
المسجد رائع ...حلو التفاصيل

تسلم اخي عالمعلومات والصور


----------



## معماري حلب (9 أبريل 2007)

هاد الجامع بناة سليمان بن عبد الملك بناة ليضاهي بناء الجامع بالشام وهو يطابق تقريبا بناء المسجد الاموي بالشام بس الميزة فية ان الجامع بني من الصفر وهو ما اعطا حرية في التصميم والتسقيف اما الجامع الاموي بالشام فقد كان كنيسة بالاصل واشتري من اصحابة لذلك نلاحظ ان التسيف هو طريقة تسقيف الكنائس ومن ثم تم تعديل الجامع واضافة الصفة الاسلامية علية


----------



## معماري حلب (30 أبريل 2007)

شو ما حدا عم يرد


----------

